# [User Review] Cooler Master Nepton 280L AiO Wasserkühlung



## LasstMichArzt (28. April 2014)

*[User Review] Cooler Master Nepton 280L AiO Wasserkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www7.pic-upload.de/28.04.14/86mx5o683wdr.jpg​ *Cooler Master Nepton 280L All-in-One Wasserkühlung​*

*Einleitung*

Seien wir mal ehrlich. Wer braucht eine Wasserkühlung? Wohl fast Niemand.
Schläuche, Pumpen und Licht - Wir kaufen sie weil wir BOCK drauf haben  und uns die Technik fasziniert.
Nun habe ich eine Kühllösung zwischen meinen Fingern, die laut Datenblatt mit einer Kühlleistung daherkommt, 
dass jeder Luftkühlung Angst und Bange wird.
300 Watt soll die Nepton 280L abführen können, die trotz  Weiterentwicklungen in der Konstruktion dem Verbraucher keinen  Wartungsaufwand beschert.
Die Wasserkühlung wechselt für ca. 110€ die Seite der Ladentheke und steht nun auf dem hitzigen Prüfstand.

*Lieferumfang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/au4xt5elc13.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/94btyopppywf.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/85kflqpdm9uu.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/wbrihdyknn3c.jpg

Im üblichen Cooler Master Farbkleid gestaltet sich der Karton der Wasserkühlung,
gespickt mit den wichtigsten Informationen und Vorzügen der Nepton.
In der Verpackung warten: Zwei 140mm Lüfter, alle benötigten  Befestigungsteile für die gängigen Sockel von Intel und AMD, etwas  Leitpaste für die verbesserte Wärmeabführung sowie ein Y-PWM-Adapter auf  den Kunden. 
Schrauben für die Kühlerbefestigung in und am Gehäuse gehören ebenfalls zum Umfang. Mehr nicht? Nein, mehr brauchst du nicht 

*Technisches Datenblatt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einsatzgebiet und Technik*

Kompaktwasserkühlungen - Komplettsysteme bestehend aus Pumpe, Radiator und Kühlmittel
werden ständig weiterentwickelt. Dies soll dem Endverbraucher die Nutzung der Systeme vereinfachen und näherbringen.
Wasserkühlungen kommen oftmals in Enthusiasten-Systemen vor, die mit übertakteten Prozessoren aufwarten.  
Hält die Nepton ihr Versprechen, sind selbst leistungsfähige Systeme auf  dem Sockel 2011 keine Herausforderung - auch dies habe ich getestet.

Breitere Schläuche, verbessertes Design der Pumpe sowie speziell für  Wasserkühlungen entwickelte JetFlo Lüfter sollen die Performance der  Nepton 280L nach oben korrigieren. Das Design der Finnen, welche den  Luftstrom in die Mitte des Lüfters drücken, soll für einen hohen  statischen Druck durch die Lamellen sorgen.

*Detaillierter Blick und Montage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/aesjncy3rh82.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/hmgwy8r1umes.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/4j6xmpyzxi1o.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/vhphq12fm6k.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/j6mx9j59rxkj.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/ot3lcjp6ebjm.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/ymfuwokkx7ye.jpg

Die unpolierte Kühlfläche der Pumpe (wahrscheinlich Kupfer) ist eingelassen in die 
Befestigung für die Sockelhalterungen. An diesen Rahmen werden die  Halterungen mithilfe von zwei Schrauben zwischen die Flächen der  Universalhalterungen geschraubt. 
Am Radiator ist ein Einfüllstutzen angebracht welcher zur Nachbefüllung dienen soll (Aber Achtung, Gewährleistungsverlust).
Dadurch kann ein hoher Druck auf die CPU ausgeübt werden. Nach Auftragen  der Leitpaste ist die Pumpe schon Montagefertig für den Einbau in -  oder an den PC. 
Wie bei Kühllösungen die hohen Druck auf die CPU aufbauen, setzt auch Cooler Master auf
ein Befestigungsset mit Backplate. Dieses Verfahren, bei dem das Mainboard im
Sandwichverfahren zwischen das Material gerät, sorgt für stabilen und gleichmäßigen Druck.
Sehr schön anzusehen sind sowohl die ummantelten Stromleitungen der Pumpe als auch die der JetFlo-Lüfter.
Die gummierte Oberfläche der Kanten der Lüfter sorgt für Haftung und  reduziert theoretisch die abgegebenen Schwingungen an das Gehäuse und  den Radiator.
Beide JetFlo-Lüfter werden mit jeweils 4 Schrauben - und hier ist Obacht  geboten - eines Typs der zwei vorhandenen Rändelschrauben am Radiator  befestigt. Unterschiedliche Längen für z. Bsp. mögliche Custom-Lüfter,  nehme ich an.
Jede der Rändelschrauben beinhaltet ein  weiteres Innengewinde im Kopf,  welche die Montage durch ein Gehäuseblech mithilfe von kleinerer  Schrauben ermöglicht. Zugegeben, hat bei mir auch ein paar Sekunden  gedauert bis es "klick" gemacht hat. 
Selbst das gefürchtete zu tiefe Eindrehen der Montageschrauben ist hier nahezu unmöglich. 

Noch ein Blick auf die Wasserkühlung, Vorfreude macht sich breit, gleich geht´s los, die erste Wasserkühlung im Stacker. 

Die Schläuche sind zeitweilen etwas widerspenstig, was mich vor allem bei den Fotos kurz 
Fuchsig machte. Der Gewinn an Durchmesser der Schläuche und Verbindungen bedeuten gleichermaßen einen Zuwachs an Steifigkeit. 
Daher war es zwingend Notwendig, dass Cooler Master die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe bedingt flexibel (drehbar) gestaltet hat. 
Eure Gehäuse benötigen etwas mehr als 390mm in der Länge, 312mm in der  Breite Platz für die Montage. Oftmals wird dies nur im oberen Teil  möglich sein. 
Desweiteren eine Verschraubungsmöglichkeit für 2x 120mm oder 2x 140mm Lüfter.
Den Radiator würde ich Erfahrungsgemäß als baulich sehr flach bezeichnen.
Die Höhe des Gesamtsystems (Radiator 30mm,die beliegenden Lüfter 25mm) wird ca. 55mm betragen. 
Mir machte erneut das 8-Pin CPU-Stromkabel ein Strich durch die Rechnung.
Der Radiator fand in meinem 915er Modul meines Stacker Platz.

Eine große Gummidurchführung des Stacker reichte die Pumpe an meinen Midi-Tower weiter und ließ mich die Montage vollenden. 
Dort Final ohne Probleme und binnen weniger Minuten.

*Testsysteme und -methodik*

"Butter bei de‘ Fische", nun geht es zum wichtigsten Aspekt einer jeden Kühllösung.
Die Leistung. Im Laufe der Review hatte ich einiges zu tun, aber dazu gleich mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/28.04.14/ybqzmervtby.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/28.04.14/a5op5femb29d.jpg
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/sor21h8ob7b.jpg 
http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/28.04.14/hq3vbih3gll.jpg

Test- /Diagnoseprogramme:

Prime95, In-place large FFTs (Erfahrungsgemäß die höchste thermische Belastung)
Hardwaremonitor
CoreTemp

Verwendete Wärmeleitpaste: 
Arctic MX-2

Gemessen wird die Durchschnittstemperatur aller Kerne nach 30 Minütiger Belastung durch Prime.
Ich hatte die Temperaturen mit dem Intervall von 1-3 Stunden verglichen  und der Unterschied ist meines Erachtens als Messtoleranz anzusehen.
Werfen wir nun einen Blick auf die Kühlleistung der Cooler Master Nepton 280L.

Die subjektive Eindruck des Geräuschpegels gebe ich folgendermaßen wieder:
1-Unhörbar
2-Sehr leise
3-Leise
4-Hörbar
5-Deutlich hörbar
6-Laut
7-Sehr laut

*Die Tests*
*
i5-Push JetFlo 1100*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Mainboard ließ ein Einsatz der Jetflo unter der Drehzahl von 1050-1100rpm nicht zu.
Daher begann ich die Messungen mit dieser Drehzahl.
Der Geräuschpegel in dieser Messung lag bei meinem angelegten Wert von 3-Leise. 
Lüfterrauschen leicht zu hören, Pumpe gibt ein kleines surren von sich.

*i5-Push JetFlo 1360*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Geräuschpegel in dieser Messung lag bei meinem angelegten Wert von 4-Hörbar.
Lüfter sind eindeutiger Wahrzunehmen, Pumpe gibt ein kleines surren von sich.

*i5-Push JetFlo 2200*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Geräuschpegel in dieser Messung lag bei meinem angelegten Wert von 7-Sehr laut.
Und damit meine ich wirklich sehr störend, für den Langzeitbetrieb ist das nicht zu empfehlen.

*i5-Push/Pull Custom Lüfter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich angenehmer ist der Betrieb im Push/Pull Format. Je nach  Hersteller und gewählter Variante, wobei die Wahl auf einen Lüfter mit  hohem statischem Druck fallen soll, lassen diese sich mit weniger rpm  deutlich besser ertragen. 
Die Kühlleistung sinkt meinen Messungen nach nicht sonderlich stark. Die Pumpe vollzieht ihre Arbeit sehr gut und 
lässt die Lüfterwahl halbwegs offen.
Kommen wir zu meiner Aussage bezüglich meiner Mehrarbeit mit dieser Wasserkühlung.
Im Zuge der Montage bestand mein System aus dem i5-3470 und einem ASRock Z77 Extreme 3.
Ein tolles Board, keine Frage, jedoch ließ dieses Board keine verlässlichen Messungen zu,
Temperaturen und die PWM-Steuerung geriet völlig außer Kontrolle.
Um diesen Verdacht zu bestätigen wurde die Nepton kurzerhand mit dem 2011er System meines 
guten Freundes gekoppelt.

*i7-3930k JetFlo*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die tolle Kühlleistung der mit 140 Watt TDP geschätzten CPU habe ich so nicht erwartet.
Mit einer annehmbaren Lautstärke bei 1100rpm ist dies ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Daher wurde mein System auf das GA-Z77 umgebaut aus dem die Testergebnisse resultieren.

*Fazit:*

Cooler Master hat ein solides Produkt auf den Markt gebracht, das mit einer tollen Verarbeitung aufwartet. 
Sauber gefertige Kühlleitungen, ein Radiator mit Fehlerfreier Produktion sowie eine dezente und schicke Beleuchtung. 
Zwar hätte ich die Kühlleistung von Wasserkühlungen auf meinem 1155er System für
höher Eingeschätzt, dieser Verdacht wurde aber bei dem Test auf dem 2011er Systemwiederlegt.
Dies kann eventuell an der veränderten Architektur seitens Intel liegen.  Sandy-Bridge CPUs besitzen einen verlöteten Headspreader, Ivy-Bridge  Prozessoren verfügen lediglich über Wärmeleitpaste.
Dies hat eine schlechtere Wärmeabfuhr zur Folge.
Die WLP soll (ungetesteter Weise) bei Intels neuer Reihe "Haswell"  nochmal deutlich an Leistung verloren haben und verfälschen direkte  Vergleiche unterschiedlicher Systeme.
Dies leichte Defizit ließe sich nur durch einen höheren Anpressdruck entgegenwirken,
jedoch scheint die jetzige Befestigung dafür nicht ausgelegt zu sein.
Einem ausgewachsenen Luftkühler scheint die Nepton ebenbürtig, je nach  Typ und Ausmaß muss die Nepton sich jedoch geschlagen geben. 
Die Gesamtkonfiguration des Systems ist hier Entscheidend.

Cooler Master hat viel Arbeit in das Montagesystem investiert, diese geht nach dem
studieren der Anleitung sehr gut von der Hand.
Zu Empfehlen sind in allen Fällen die Montage von anderen Lüftern, dies  beruhigt das Kühlungssystem immens und wertet den PC mächtig auf.
Bei jeder Entscheidung, sich ein Wasserkühlungssystem anzuschaffen, sollte der Kunde 
genaue Daten seines Gehäuses besitzen. Dieses Wasserkühlung benötigt einiges an Platz
und war auch bei mir nur im 915er Segment zu montieren.

Meine Begeisterung für Wasserkühlungen ist noch immer ungebrochen und ich freue mich auf
weitere private Tests mit dieser All-in-One Lösung.


----------



## LasstMichArzt (28. April 2014)

*AW: [User Review] Cooler Master Nepton 280L AiO Wasserkühlung*

okay. das format dieses forums geht gar nicht. jedesmal irgendwelche fehler, das kann doch nicht wahr sein.
keine nachträgliche bearbeitung der anhänge, verschieben des textes. danke, nie wieder.


----------

